
How will this software get my users laid? - danw
http://valleywag.com/tech/romance/how-will-this-software-get-my-users-laid-heres-how-233037.php
======
Alex3917
I'd like to propose a theorem.

X = the number of possible actions a user can take on your site. Y = the
number of actions that can potentially get them laid.

X / Y = the probability of success of your social software. Let's call it the
jwz ratio.

------
precipice
A number of people have gotten married through Flickr...

http://www.flickr.mud.yahoo.com/photos/matt/1424625/

------
dfranke
I'm trying to apply this to Reddit, but I'm drawing a blank.

~~~
sharpshoot
mmm, great article submitted about manipulating women using psychological,
emotional and cognitive means. Dude reads article - leaves computer, meets a
girl. Dude gets laid.

alternatively: article submitted on how to scale dating sites. Dude has idea
and builds new-fangled dating site. Many people get laid by dating site. Dude
gets famous for getting other people laid. Many girls thank dude. Dude gets
laid.

~~~
dfranke
news.yc is a little more straightforward: geek reads submitted articles. Geek
learns about building startups. Geek applies to YC. Geek gets rich. Geek gets
laid.

------
danw
Moo.com Mini Cards: Guy gives girl pretty moo card. Girl likes pretty moo
card. Girl calls guy using number on back of moo card. Guy gets laid.

